

Field magnetic drive motors - m_p-engineer

would humanity benefit from 'free', clean energy?
======
m_p-engineer
i am welcoming any and all comments and questions; if it is not understood
then ask me about my project. understanding comes from knowledge. tell me what
any of you think.

